# beaver



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Wondering how heavy a weight to use at the bottom of a drowning set for beaver?

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

stakes are the way to go when dealing with beaver


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree. I like the pogo with a 2" washer. But if you're using weight, have fun carrying it in to your location. I use to usually use those used railroad splice plates. They have holes in them already and you can find them easy. I'd usually use about 4 of those big plates. They get heavy though.

I've also used a 10" piece of half inch rebar. Just stick it in the mud at the bottom and stake it on top. I was able to rig it up so I would only have 2, 5" pieces, they screwed together in the middle to make my 10" rod. It works well also.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If I have to hike in I usually use sandbags. You can roll em up and stick em in a pocket and fill em with rocks, dirt, sand, whatever on site for drowning weights. Wire em shut and wire your drowning cable to it, bada bing bada boom your in business.

I usually use two bags per set. Beaver are STRONG and its amazing how much weight a beaver can move. Ill usually try to stomp my weight down into the muck too if if I can get out that deep, sometimes the waters to deep to get to it though.

Drowning rods or stakes work better, but arent always an option. And carrying that crap in sucks if you have to go far.


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

looking for 330 beaver traps


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Try looking at cabelas about $20 a piece for bridgers.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know one big cinder block isn't enough.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Just went with 330's instead had good luck with em!!!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

This place I was trapping had already been trapped bu someone apparently using 330's, and apparently had a couple misses so I had to use foot holds. Ended up getting the buggers, just couldn't believe how far he dragged that cinder block.


----------

